# Can hedgehogs eat grass?



## CaspertheHedgie (Dec 21, 2011)

I took my hedgie outside for the first time today, but he started to eat the grass. Is it okay for hedgies to eat grass?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It won't hurt him, unless there was fertilizer or pesticides on the grass.


----------

